# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Необычные профессии современности

## Irina

*Необычные профессии современности*

Если у вас в трудовой книжке написано «НЮХАЧ», «ПАСХАЛЬНЫЙ КРОЛИК» или «РАСПРАВИТЕЛЬ МОРЩИН», я вас заочно уважаю. Какие еще профессии сегодня особенно редки и почетны, читаем далее.




> *
> Тренер эквийоги*
> 
> Эквийога — это особый, довольно странный подвид йоги: йога с лошадьми. Занимающийся эквийогой использует лошадь в качестве одухотворенного спортивного снаряда, в основном для растяжек: то есть ложится на лошадь или закидывает на нее ногу и выполняет специально разработанные асаны на основе аштанга–йоги. Подразумевается, что в таком симбиозе человек гораздо эффективнее начинает чувствовать собственное тело и дыхание (потому что иначе лошадь взбрыкнет) и, в конце концов, общается с животным практически на подсознательном уровне. Эквийога естественным образом сочетается с занятиями верховой ездой. Придуманный Тиффани Диринг гибрид становится модным не только в Великобритании, но и в Америке, а тренеров пока не хватает.
> 
> *Этичный хакер*
> 
> Также известный как white hat hacker. Хакер, которого нанимают компании для атаки на собственные сайты и локальные сети. Фактически — высшее карьерное достижение любого хакера: делать то, что он и так привык делать, но за деньги. Нанять доброго хакера считается самым эффективным, хотя и самым обидным способом проверить надежность систем безопасности: начальник службы IT обычно оказывается посрамлен и унижен. Раньше хакеры добивались своего путем тихого шантажа: сперва на свой страх и риск взламывали систему, а затем требовали денег за то, чтобы указать слабые места и объяснить, как такого избежать в будущем. Все это зачастую кончалось плохо, причем для обеих сторон. Сейчас на этичного хакера учат официально. Cертифицированных этичных хакеров выпускают многие университеты — в Америке, по всей Европе, а также в Гонконге, Турции и на Филиппинах. Среди компаний, которые наняли себе таких сертифицированных работников, — Cisco, Novell, Canon, Coca–Cola, Минобороны, Microsoft и еще несколько десятков корпораций сходного размера.
> *
> ...

----------


## Irina

Ну и ещё чуть-чуть. 




> *Лайф–коуч*
> 
> Гибрид психотерапевта и ведущего психотренинга. Лайф–коуч — это профессиональный советник по широкому кругу вопросов — ровно такому же, с каким люди обычно ходят к психологам и астрологам. Стоит ли менять жизнь и как, что делать, если надоела профессия, почему не берут замуж, как избавиться от лишнего веса и так далее. В отличие от психотерапевта, лайф–коуч не занимается глубокой проработкой детских проблем, а скорее предлагает эмоциональную поддержку в сочетании с грамотной психологической консультацией. Рынок лайф–коучинга огромен и совершенно не освоен. В Москве коучей готовят в Международной академии коучинга, в Питере — в Институте коучинга. Также коучей выпускает Международный эриксоновский университет. Работать коуч может как в HR–департаменте крупной корпорации, так и — чаще всего — самостоятельно.
> *
> Геоэколог*
> 
> Термин геоэкология, или ландшафтная экология, введен Карлом Троллем для обозначения науки на стыке географии и экологии. Эта новая холистическая дисциплина анализирует связь пейзажа — лесов, полей и рек, холмов и впадин — с экологической обстановкой и обеспечивает идеологическое обоснование человеческого вторжения в природу. Появилась еще в 1939–м, но получила распространение только с развитием аэрофотосъемки и, в особенности — с развитием спутниковой фотографии. До некоторых пор геоэкология была скорее философским, нежели практическо–научным направлением, и занималась изучением трудов Геродота, натурфилософов и в особенности Александра фон Гумбольдта. Тем не менее, с развитием экологии и климатологии, и заинтересованности больших корпораций в правильном имидже и зеленых инициативах, геоэкологов стали активно нанимать на работу. В их обязанности входит, в частности, изучение локальных эффектов в экосистемах, оценка воздействия на окружающую среду и ландшафтное планирование. В России геоэкологов выпускает калининградский РГУ им. Канта и Международный независимый эколого–политологический университет.
> *
> Нюхатель яиц*
> ...

----------

